# Callaway Rogue Driver



## Hoganman1 (Jan 26, 2019)

I tend to stay one or two generations back when I make an equipment change. Recently, I replaced my XR16 driver with a Rogue. I'm using the same shaft (a Fuji Vista Pro) that I used in the XR16. The Rogue is definitely longer and more forgiving of mis-hits. If you are looking at changing drivers and you don't want to spend $500+ I suggest you give the Rogue a try.


----------



## NM1 (Feb 4, 2019)

I have the Rogue 4 wood and 23 rescue, sticking with the Fusion driver though


----------

